# WAX SEAL required ASAP - Help!!!



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

My company has to submit a tender tomorrow and they require the envelopes to be sealed with a wax seal. In the era of emails and internet we seem to have gone back to Medieval times... 

The problem is.... where on earth, or more specifically, where in Dubai does one buy the red wax and seal needed????

HELP!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Option 1: Do a DIY job using candle wax
Option 2: Call up the company and ask whether they will accept an envelope that is properly sealed, using glue/ tape, etc. We specify that all tenders have to be wax sealed but that said, we never enforce this rule. As long as the envelope is sealed properly, we accept them.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Option 1: Do a DIY job using candle wax
> Option 2: Call up the company and ask whether they will accept an envelope that is properly sealed, using glue/ tape, etc. We specify that all tenders have to be wax sealed but that said, we never enforce this rule. As long as the envelope is sealed properly, we accept them.


Candle wax doesnt hold like the seal wax. It will most probably flake off before they even receive it.
We will go for Option 2 if all else fails. I know where I could find it back home as it is sold like a collector's gift. I am sure they have it here too someplace??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> Candle wax doesnt hold like the seal wax. It will most probably flake off before they even receive it.
> We will go for Option 2 if all else fails. I know where I could find it back home as it is sold like a collector's gift. I am sure they have it here too someplace??


They should have it (somewhere! as you have rightly said!) as I've received a fair number of tenders that have been waxed sealed. I'm not quite sure why Clients ask for this as it is really messy and you end up with bits of wax all over the table and floor.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Your best bet would be to check Dubai Mall or an area with souvenirs like you mentioned where it would likely be. Dubai Mall has hundreds of shops so chances are someone will have it. I do remember seeing this BUT I can't say when or where since it could have been back in NZ.


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> My company has to submit a tender tomorrow and they require the envelopes to be sealed with a wax seal. In the era of emails and internet we seem to have gone back to Medieval times...
> 
> The problem is.... where on earth, or more specifically, where in Dubai does one buy the red wax and seal needed????
> 
> HELP!


Try any Office Supplies shop

Also check with:

- Farook International Stationery - Tel : 00971 4 227 9898
- Al Uloom Stationery - Phone: 04 3527087


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Holy crap, are you serious? Thats quite interesting... what marking / "seal" would the seal actually have to have? Or does that not matter so long as the wax is on there? 

This is probably the strangest thing Ive heard in quite some time.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

May be also worth checking "Minutes" - They are in most malls.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> Holy crap, are you serious? Thats quite interesting... what marking / "seal" would the seal actually have to have? Or does that not matter so long as the wax is on there?
> 
> This is probably the strangest thing Ive heard in quite some time.


It is quite common for public tenders both here and in other parts of the world (Italy comes to mind). The seal doesnt matter... as long as the wax is used.
Bit old fashioned but it certainly does the job and considering how unusual it is it would be safer than other more modern methods I guess! lol

I will try the other office supplies stores mentioned but we tried the ones we already know well and they certainly dont have them!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

zin said:


> May be also worth checking "Minutes" - They are in most malls.


great idea! Hadnt thought of that!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

glodny_krolik said:


> Try any Office Supplies shop
> 
> Also check with:
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! Farook has them!


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> Thanks!!! Farook has them!


You're welcome


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Now I seriously want to buy one of these just to have a wax sealer thingie...  
I think it would be so neat to send home a letter sealed in red wax, kind of like a novelty thing.
Hell, I guess even just sending a letter on its own would be a novelty, I cant even remember the last time I did that... geez... where did the time go?


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> My company has to submit a tender tomorrow and they require the envelopes to be sealed with a wax seal. In the era of emails and internet we seem to have gone back to Medieval times...
> 
> The problem is.... where on earth, or more specifically, where in Dubai does one buy the red wax and seal needed????
> 
> HELP!


Use red nail varnish - pour a small amount let it go off then pour on some more. It works just as good, seals the the flap and is impossible to remove without tearing the paper. 

If you need to press in a company seal that works too while the second layer is soft.


----------

